
Intel Single Event API - araud
https://github.com/01org/IntelSEAPI/wiki
======
araud
It allows memory/performance analysis of C/C++ applications under OSX,
Android, Windows, Linux. Free and open-source, it leverages the power of OS
specific and 3rd party trace viewers / profilers.

------
alexforster
Intel has produced some of the best quality low-level OSS codebases in recent
history. I'm currently deep into DPDK, a userspace networking library with
performance unmatched by Snabb et al. I remember learning about TBB at 17 and
feeling an amazement at the power of modern machines that I hadn't felt before
or since. I'm always excited to see new projects like this from Intel.

~~~
araud
Thank you very much! I hope it will serve you well.

------
vdnkh
®

~~~
striking
It would get removed from the title. HN disapproves of Unicode.

